# PC erkennt Fuji FinePix A210 nicht



## pixelpark (6. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

habe mir heute endlich eine digicam gekauft  (hat ganze 2 jahre gedauert, bis ich jetzt endlich zugeschlagen habe  ) leider erkennt mein pc die kamera nicht - habe soweit alle software installiert...auch auf der hp könnte ich keinen neuen treiber finden    

hat einer ne idee, was ich machen kann? hab win2k

THX

pp


----------



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2004)

Hm, also ich kann Dir so direkt nicht helfen. Hast Du einfach mal bei Fuji angerufen?

Ansonsten können Dir die Leute im Finepix-Forum vielleicht helfen:
http://www.finepix.de/ Da gehts sehr lebendig zu, versuch's mal


----------



## pixelpark (8. Januar 2004)

okay, werd ich ma machen...habe die kamera ma an einem anderen pc angeschlossen, da hat sie einwandfrei funktioniert - also ist schonma die kamera i.o.


----------

